# Bank Robbed; Police Make Arrest



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*LANCASTER, N.H. -- *Police made an arrest in a bank robbery on Friday morning, just a couple of hours after police said the crime occurred. 
Jeffrey Ferland of Plymouth, Mass., is now charged with the robbery. 
Police said Ferland handed a teller a note demanding cash at the Connecticut River Bank in Lancaster. 
A K-9 team and police began searching for the alleged robber and came across Ferland, who matched the description of the suspect.

_Copyright 2006 by WMUR. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------

